# Speed sensor v. GPS



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

What would be the best way to keep track of my trolling speed, adding a paddle wheel sensor to my finder or using a hand held GPS?

I can get a paddle wheel for my unit for $40 and the cheapest GPS I see is around $100 or so. The description on the paddle wheel says it won't read below 2mph. so thats not good, but don't know if I will get a good GPS signal at places like Leesville, Piedmont, Saltfork, hilly places like that. Also having to deal with a seperate unit just to check speed may be a pain maybe.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Probably not the answer you want to hear....both. GPS seems to be the best, but their may be occasions when you don't get good readings. Use a little velcro to put the GPS where you can see it. Quick and easy.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the paddle wheel will not give good enough readings to troll by...only really work at higher speeds(thats how mine is anyhow) my gps works perfect at saltfork and tappan..my .02 worth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had the wheel on a Lowrance and a Garmin and didn't work worth a darn for speeds under 8mph or in surging waves. I used my old Garmin GPS12 on Piedmont, Tappan and Attwood without reception problems and I'm sure the newer units have improved considerably since then (1998).


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

GPS speed is displayed as SOG (Speed over ground) Most all newer gps units display this down to .01 mph. A paddle wheel might work better when in current (GPS can't add or subtract river current speed) but most fishermen use gps speed. Hope this helps,

Rob


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Sounds like you guys vote GPS for the most part.

For a person like myself (tight budget) what would be a good user friendly choice.


----------

